# محاضرة فيديو رائعة عن Enterprise Environmental Factors



## eng_asm (25 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أضع بين أيديكم محاضرة أكثر من رائعة عن Enterprise Environmental Factors وعلاقتها بالعمليات مع شرح وافي لذلك.
مدة المحاضرة 45 دقيقة وهي بتنسيق mp4 وبجودة عالية.
بصراحة هذه أول مرة أفهم هذا المصطلح جيداً بعد متابعة هذه المحاضرة:

التحميل http://www.4shared.com/file/135349640/71d4be45/Enterprise_Environmental_Fact.html

مع التحية

م/ أسامة


----------



## mustafasas (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا تم التحميل ان شاء الله نسمعه و نتناقش فيه بعد كدة


----------



## mmelsyed (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_asm (26 سبتمبر 2009)

العفو
آمل أن تنال الإعجاب


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## eng_asm (28 سبتمبر 2009)

وإياك أخي م/ محمد
أرجو أن تنال الإعجاب


----------



## eng_asm (4 أكتوبر 2009)

لم يقم أحد بتقييم المحاضرة بعد الاستماع
هل وجدتم فيها الفائدة أم لا
أنا شخصياً وجدتها أوسع شرح في الموضوع فما رأيكم خصوصاً وأن العوامل البيئية المحيطة بالمشروع هي مدخل لعمليات كثيرة في منهج الـ pmi فما رأيكم


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا قائد
بنشوف ونرجعلك


----------



## bolbol (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ألف شكر
على الهدية القيمة
فكرتني بالـ pmp
enterprise environmental factors
Organizational process assets


----------



## eng_asm (17 أكتوبر 2009)

أهلا وسهلا
أرجو أن تكون وجدت فيها الفائدة


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## eng_asm (13 مايو 2010)

وإياكم أخي


----------



## aaaaaa11 (15 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل
او تم حذف الملف
ارجو اعادة تحميله
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## humfa (15 مايو 2010)

نرجو اعادة الرفع لان الرابط لايعمل
....مع التقدير


----------



## eng_asm (21 مايو 2010)

تفضلوا رابط يعمل:
http://www.4shared.com/video/xBaYZUJO/E0107_Enterprise_Environmental.html


----------



## aaaaaa11 (22 مايو 2010)

الف شكر لك يا اخ eng_asm


----------



## eng_asm (22 مايو 2010)

نحن بالخدمة


----------



## محمودشمس (23 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزودك بالتقوي والعمل الصالح


----------



## eng_asm (23 مايو 2010)

وإياكم أخي محمود


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندسنا الفاضل م / أسامة 
فعلا موضوع eef 
كنت محتاجة جدا 
أشكرك ونفع الله بك ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## eng_asm (24 مايو 2010)

الفعو أخي


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## *الظفيري* (2 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك
لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohamed gamal amen (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيل لك يا بشمهندس على اهتمامك بان كلنا نستفيد 
لكن للاسف انا حاولت انزل المحاضرة بس الرابط مش شغال 
ممكن الافادة برابط اخر لانى محتاج المحاضرة دى جدا
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## galal980 (26 مايو 2012)

سلمت يداك يا باشمهندس 
جزاك الله خيرا
أنا شايف كل بند من بنود إدارة المشروعات يدرس لوحده منفصلا بعد معرفة الموضوع متكامل


----------



## hamdytaha (27 مايو 2012)

الرابط لايعمل اخى الكريم ارجوا الرفع من جديد


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sang (7 يوليو 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل . أرجو اعادة الرفع


----------

